# Grizzly to move out of Pa.



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who have not yet heard Grizzly is consolidating its Muncy Pa. operation with their Missouri location. Last day of shipping and retail operations in Muncy Pa. will be October 31, 2015


If your from around the area, or don't mind a little road trip, now might be the time to pull that trigger:

Shop Tools and Machinery at Grizzly.com


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> For those who have not yet heard Grizzly is consolidating its Muncy Pa. operation with their Missouri location. Last day of shipping and retail operations in Muncy Pa. will be October 31, 2015
> 
> 
> If your from around the area, or don't mind a little road trip, now might be the time to pull that trigger:
> ...


Haven't been there in a while so they stopped sending me email advertising. It was nice having them in our region. They have a large operation there. Business must really be off for them to shut down that showroom/warehouse/distribution center!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

JT... according to their announcement, actually business is quite good, logistics seem to be playing a major roll in their reasoning to relocate the facility...I was up there once years ago and it was quite impressive. Since they have their "tent sale" items up for sale early....I just might have to take a road trip next week....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I made the journey up there for a tent sale one year, it was amazing how many items are on display in the showroom. The size of that facility was impressive, when you realize how small of a percentage of the building was the showroom. The green and white roofs in the parking lot were where the tent sales are held. They do so much business at the tent sales that they built extra cashier stations and restrooms just for the few times a year they have them!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/75561-grizzly-move-out-pa.html*

I have always wanted to go there, and see all of there goods, but by the looks of Your photo, it would take longer than I have time to go and check everything out! Thanks for the report. Is every thing there first class tools, or are some of them third rate stuff that works for a few days and break?:|


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> I have always wanted to go there, and see all of there goods, but by the looks of Your photo, it would take longer than I have time to go and check everything out! Thanks for the report. Is every thing there first class tools, or are some of them third rate stuff that works for a few days and break?:|


Well Howard, I'll tell ya...I would say it could easily take the better part of an afternoon to check everything out. Is everything first class???? I doubt it to be honest. I"m sure they have their share of 'low end' merchandise but I think its safe to say that when it comes to the value they bring to the table, they are hard to beat. AND all indications are they they are BIG on customer service and satisfaction. If I go, I'll be looking for a bandsaw and possibly a tablesaw as well....both of which I'd be looking at, regardless of a sale or not...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

dutchman 46 said:


> Is every thing there first class tools, or are some of them third rate stuff that works for a few days and break?:|


One of the nice things about Grizzly is they have a range of products. some is low end, but some are very high end.

The vertical mill we purchased for one ship is fantastic. It made the Jet mill it replaced look like a toy.

My personal experience at home is with a drill press, a band saw, and a dust collector. I bought the bottom line drill press, and outgrew it. The band saw and dust collector are working great a decade later.

I wanted to get their table saw, but it was not going to be ready when I needed it. I have played with them, and they are nice pieces of machinery.

one of my favorite grizzly tools is their jig saw. A killer saw for $60, just put some decent blades in it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Doug... your making this very difficult !!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*ut ohhhhh*

good news is, wifey said OKEY DOKE.....


bad news is, she said she can make the trip with me... 

ohhhh now dat just ain't fair!!!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

..... there is a nice display in the center of the store, maybe that will catch her attention while you load up your treasures!


----------



## teaberryhawk (Sep 8, 2015)

I was there several years ago and was pretty impressed at the extent of what was available, from smalls like hand tools and accessories to the big boys they are well known for. There were lots of good "sale" items available and it was well worth the trip. I have always wanted to check out the tent sale but was afraid i would get carried away, and i really have no way to transport big items. (Not all folks who live in the rural world have pickups....)
I am sorry to hear they are leaving the area. The location is pretty handy, right off the interstate and a lovely area to see, to boot. There are also other types of shopping options available for those less inclined to the tool attractions.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

TwoSkies57 said:


> good news is, wifey said OKEY DOKE.....
> 
> 
> bad news is, she said she can make the trip with me...
> ...


I can't see that being a problem Bill.... you WILL need help loading after all. Tell her it's a working trip.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

welllllllllllllll.... barring any unforeseen problems, were heading out in the morning, real early to get there real early. 3 1/2 hr drive one way. they open at 8:30am. Since there's no way to find out or reserve anything about whats available. Just gonna have to wing it....I could come home with a truck bed loaded with goodies and a very quiet wife, or an empty truck bed and a very happy wife....

I gotta say the wife has always been at the very least reasonable when it comes to my tool purchases.. so I really can't complian


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

what a )&^(*^#%%$^ day!!!!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> good news is, wifey said OKEY DOKE.....
> 
> 
> bad news is, she said she can make the trip with me...
> ...


Wow, that is a hardship story if I ever heard one! LOL There is no room for a wife when men go to the candy store.

Went to several of the tent sales. Never left without buying something. Sure, some of the equipment is so so, but what ever I bought always went the distance.

I bought my first 10" table saw from them back in 1992 when they were on Reach Road in Williamsport, just about 10 miles from thier present location.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

subtleaccents said:


> Wow, that is a hardship story if I ever heard one! LOL There is no room for a wife when men go to the candy store.



not true.. not what so ever...
mine loved to go w/ me...
the store owners loved seeing her....
she was shopaholic...
I'd get my stuff and she always got me more stuff...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TwoSkies57 said:


> what a )&^(*^#%%$^ day!!!!


Good, bad or otherwise?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

kp91 said:


> Good, bad or otherwise?


Yeah, i've been patiently waiting for the story myself!!

("The suspense is killing me, i hope it lasts"--Willy Wonka)

earl


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well gentlemen,,, the day got off to a rather rough start:

it took 40+ years of driving but I finally hit one about 10 minutes into the trip


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

After a quick check on the doe and the truck, I said the hell with it, I"m getting a bandsaw today... consoled the wife a bit (she's a big deer lover) and off we went. Damage was/is all cosmetic, with other than the obvious needing replaced, the condenser/radiator/radiator fan all need replaced, but were fully operational and didn't hinder anything.
The occasional chatter of the fan hitting the radiator had to be ignored at times *L* So other than looking like one of the ole Sphinx brothers, we were good to go. 

so anyways.. for the 2nd time MapQuest gave me some bogus directions. Sent us out of our way by about 45 minutes one way. We dug out the ole road map, figured out what we needed to do and got it all squared away. Arrived at Grizzly around 9:45am...parking lot was not full of cars like i had expected. Quite a few, but not nearly as packed as you might have expected. I swear I heard the angels sing as I walked into the door  Just so much equipment in one place is awesome. 

In total, there was probably in the neighborhood of 25-30 buyers browsing around the place. I grabbed the first salesman I could find and asked where the scratch and dent area was located. He pointed me in the right direction and the wife and I made a B line for it. I gotta say, that either my expectations were way to high, they just didn't have much in the way of scratch and dent merchandise or I just missed something (doubtful). The scratch and dent area was in the back of the store. All of the equipment that had something wrong with it, had notes describing what was wrong and the parts required to fix it. That i thought was pretty cool. At least you knew what you were getting into. Alot of metal working machinery on hand and the like. Some accessories and only 2 bandsaws. 1 I wouldn't even consider and the 2nd already had a SOLD sign on it. 5 or 6 tablesaws. 2 were pretty much parts machines, 1 slider, 1 12" saw and a couple of 10's that were going for 1400. Very nice saws, but a bit over priced for what all was wrong with em. Several what I would consider really good deals on woodworking lathes. I asked if there was anything else they were planning on bringing out. NOPE..what was out was what they had. So off the the sales floor we went...

Have to say, there is nothing like being able to compare first hand one machine to another... looked em over, see the specs etc...Hand an idea going up what I wanted so I kinda focused on that particular saw, comparing it to the others. I wasn't really sold on the ceramic guides alot of their saws had so in the end, I had em load up a 
GO513X2. I asked the manager that if they would just give me the saw, I"d make sure to mention them at least once a day on the forum and the more they would anti-up the more free advertising they would get *L*... he laughed, said cash, check or plastic.. the guy had a sense of humor and seemed to know his way around the band saws. I wanted a 1" blade and he pretty much talked me out of it. said the 3/4" will give much better results for resawing. We left the place with 3 additional blades and a pretty nice, fully warranted Grizzzz.. I'll post a thread on the saw once I get her up and running... I got to tell ya , this saw is a beast...400+ pounds and it looks twice as big in my shop as it did on the sales floor.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Well gentlemen,,, the day got off to a rather rough start:
> 
> it took 40+ years of driving but I finally hit one about 10 minutes into the trip


Bill, 

Are you picking on those poor Odocoileus virginianus? Sucks! Been there, done that (several times) and got the tee shirt. Last time, like you a new front on the truck, also.

Definitely spoils the day. I'll assume that both you and the wife are alright?

Definite hazard living in PA. Old habits die hard, as a kid I was taught to watch for eyes on the roadside and sing out immediately. I still scan to this day when driving in the dark on a rural road.

Cheer up, buddy!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad you survived the deer, and got a pretty new piece of hardware to boot.

I told my wife I was going to put a "the buck stops here" bumper sticker on the front of her Explorer a while back... she didn't find that very humorous. She did feel better when we got to the body shop and saw what a deer did to a small sedan.

have fun with the new toy!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> After a quick check on the doe and the truck, I said the hell with it, I"m getting a bandsaw today... consoled the wife a bit (she's a big deer lover) and off we went. Damage was/is all cosmetic, with other than the obvious needing replaced, the condenser/radiator/radiator fan all need replaced, but were fully operational and didn't hinder anything.
> The occasional chatter of the fan hitting the radiator had to be ignored at times *L* So other than looking like one of the ole Sphinx brothers, we were good to go.
> 
> so anyways.. for the 2nd time MapQuest gave me some bogus directions. Sent us out of our way by about 45 minutes one way. We dug out the ole road map, figured out what we needed to do and got it all squared away. Arrived at Grizzly around 9:45am...parking lot was not full of cars like i had expected. Quite a few, but not nearly as packed as you might have expected. I swear I heard the angels sing as I walked into the door  Just so much equipment in one place is awesome.
> ...


Great choice! Of course, we'll expect a full review of the saw. So, get busy!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Bill,
> 
> Are you picking on those poor Odocoileus virginianus? Sucks! Been there, done that (several times) and got the tee shirt. Last time, like you a new front on the truck, also.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill... honestly, I got no problems with what happened. 40 + years of dodging em, it will catch up with you. *L* I felt real bad for the wife, she's a HUGE Bambi fan don't cha know... The air bags didn't deploy, the doe didn't tear off the hood and end up in the drivers seat...it could have been much worse.. the truck can be fixed, the wife enjoyed the drive and the day afterwards (stopped at her sisters in State College for lunch) and I got a new band saw...I've had worse days


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Glad you survived the deer, and got a pretty new piece of hardware to boot.
> 
> I told my wife I was going to put a "the buck stops here" bumper sticker on the front of her Explorer a while back... she didn't find that very humorous. She did feel better when we got to the body shop and saw what a deer did to a small sedan.
> 
> have fun with the new toy!


Thanks Doug... she looks like a 21" saw in my basement.. Its kinda funny when compared to my old 12" craftsman. 

I guess the word hadn't gotten out, there were at least a half dozen bedded down at the turn-around on my driveway this morning. They just watched me drive by on the way to work...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Great choice! Of course, we'll expect a full review of the saw. So, get busy!


Will do


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I guess the word hadn't gotten out, there were at least a half dozen bedded down at the turn-around on my driveway this morning. They just watched me drive by on the way to work...


Stop it, your making me homesick, on second thought, naw, I don't miss the snow.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Stop it, your making me homesick, on second thought, naw, I don't miss the snow.


Got 2 nice bucks hanging out this year. A REALLY nice 8 and what looks like a small 7. The 8 is a trophy. We havn't had a nice buck like him hanging around in a while. 

sometime I'll tell you about "RUTT" night we had in the back yard about 10 years ago...


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, was that in season? Ouch!

Yes, I was a passenger in my friend's truck and saw a big buck standing on the bank.

I said "Look at that..." Boom! 

I didn't even have half the words out, when it committed suicide. Jumped off the bank, right in front of us. 

Lots of front end damage, but was able to continue. Friend used his tag on that buck. Finished out his season.

That looks like a very nice bandsaw! Congrats!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Glad you survived the deer... banged up the truck a bit, but that's all lipstick and rouge. Be thankful it wasn't a moose. I used to drive a hi-way bus in a former life.... we had one literally attack the front of a bus at about 65mph. It was NOT pretty. 

Looks like a nice saw. Will be waiting for your report on it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Glad you survived the deer... Be thankful it wasn't a moose.


OUCH!!!
same here.. or a Bison...


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Living 50-miles west of Muncy, the Grizzly location was really convenient for me. However, for the past several years, there's rarely been more than 6~8 customers in the place on any of my visits. In fact, on my last visit, earlier this summer, one of the other customers, who came from Southern PA, asked me "how do they (Grizzly) keep this big store open with hardly any customers........"


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Day after you did that, went steelhead fishing... Got late. Hour drive back home... And the whole way, there was deer and elk out all along the road. Sharon was helping me keep an eye out... and both of us had it fresh in our minds seeing the picture of your truck! 

I pulled over once so I could tip one of my driving lights a bit... and as I pulled over, Sharon yelled. There was a deer standing there right on the side of the road, right where I pulled over. I kept thinking it was a conspiracy of some sort. It's bow hunting season here now. Aren't these guys supposed to be hiding now? (LOL)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

As skittish as deer are, its always amazing to me how they just run out in front of traffic. Over the years I've had to lock em up countless times. One thing alot of folks don't realize is that where there is one, there usually are several to be on the look out for. The truck goes in for repairs tomorrow. Just alot of plastic and a condenser, possibly a radiator and fan. All in all, I can't complain. Could easily have been alot worse. 

Several years ago, Elk were re-introduced to area of the state. Benezett seemed to be the area where the elk would herd up. First couple of years there were several fatal accidents involving elk. Deer are one thing, but hit an elk and its just not going to end well. They are seemingly huge animals. Especially if you've never seen em before. First time I went up to spot, along the main highway up there, I saw 2 7x7's. 1 grazing on some rose bushes not more then 25 feet off the road and the 2nd was laying down in a front yard, no more than 50 feet from the road. Came across several cows and their calves grazing along the roadside


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

MAFoElffen said:


> It's bow hunting season here now. Aren't these guys supposed to be hiding now? (LOL)


In PA, hunting on Sunday is illegal, and, in my experience, you see fewer deer on the roads. But, that is just my opinion as a motorcycle rider that's fairly concerned about a deer collision.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Several years ago, Elk were re-introduced to area of the state. Benezett seemed to be the area where the elk would herd up.


It's quite the tourist attraction up there from late summer thru the foliage season.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> It's quite the tourist attraction up there from late summer thru the foliage season.


they are indeed!!! The wife and I head up that way often to check out the leaves. Usually take 555 then loop around back thru St. Mary's and Ridgeway, then South back home...Hit it just right and its an unbeatable fall drive. Usually up there during mid-day so not many Elk are often seen. Early evening seems to be the best time.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> they are indeed!!! The wife and I head up that way often to check out the leaves. Usually take 555 then loop around back thru St. Mary's and Ridgeway, then South back home...Hit it just right and its an unbeatable fall drive. Usually up there during mid-day so not many Elk are often seen. Early evening seems to be the best time.


What always amazed me, is that every year someone hunting in Elk County PA always managed to shoot an Elk by mistake. How can you mistake an Elk for a white tail? As our buddy Stick would say, citidiots!

Once, as a kid, I was visiting relatives in Owego NY. I saw some dumba** from NY City with someones donkey strapped to the hood of his car. So, nothing surprises me now.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> What always amazed me, is that every year someone hunting in Elk County PA always managed to shoot an Elk by mistake. How can you mistake an Elk for a white tail? As our buddy Stick would say, citidiots!
> 
> Once, as a kid, I was visiting relatives in Owego NY. I saw some dumba** from NY City with someones donkey strapped to the hood of his car. So, nothing surprises me now.


now that is just too funny!!! Ya just can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

schnewj said:


> What always amazed me, is that every year someone hunting in Elk County PA is caught bagging an Elk.


Fixed that for you....


----------



## teaberryhawk (Sep 8, 2015)

The elk are amazing animals and the new visitor center in Benezette is well worth a trip, esp as the hills display the inevitable fall colors. Just be SO careful driving. They seem to not have the same suicidal mentality as deer and do not race out into the road, but any collision would not go well for anyone.
And i have always thought, esp after seeing them in person, "Thank god they are not carnivores!"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> What always amazed me, is that every year someone hunting in Elk County PA always managed to shoot an Elk by mistake. How can you mistake an Elk for a white tail? As our buddy Stick would say, citidiots!
> 
> .


are they protected or just for display in Elk County???
or...
what am I missing???....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> are they protected or just for display in Elk County???
> or...
> what am I missing???....


For years the herd was small and it was illegal to hunt them. I believe that there is now a limited hunt for them. Elk county was the primary area where the herd was located.

You of all people know that an Elk can not be mistaken for a whitetail. Yet, some idiot would shoot one "by mistake" every deer season.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stopped in Jasper, Alberta late one night for something to eat and walked within 5 feet of a 5 or 6 point bull elk and his 3 cow harem bedded down for a rest. We kept an eye on each other and it went well. Quite a few people have died up here hitting moose. The most dangerous critter on the roads. Moose don't have the reflective disc in the back of their eye like deer so its black animal on black pavement in the dark. If you are driving a small car you might go under them. With a pickup they wind up in your lap. 

I have never mistaken an elk for a deer but I have mistaken a few deer for elk from a distance. The deer up in the north have to have a large body mass to survive the cold so they sometimes get to about 350 pounds with massive racks on them.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have never mistaken an elk for a deer but I have mistaken a few deer for elk from a distance. The deer up in the north have to have a large body mass to survive the cold so they sometimes get to about 350 pounds with massive racks on them.


Chuck I agree. Where I grew up it was not unusual to see 200+ pound bucks. Most everyone was used to seeing 2-30 at a time feeding in pastures along the roads. Anyone who hunts deer can tell the difference. 

Those who can't have no place in the woods or in possession of a firearm, unsupervised.

For those who need some sort of comparison.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> For years the herd was small and it was illegal to hunt them. I believe that there is now a limited hunt for them. Elk county was the primary area where the herd was located.
> 
> You of all people know that an Elk can not be mistaken for a whitetail. Yet, some idiot would shoot one "by mistake" every deer season.


same happens to horses and cows....
every year...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> same happens to horses and cows....
> every year...


For those of you from New York, as opposed to the rest of the world, New York State. This is not a Whitetail Deer!:no::no::no::surprise:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Do the male donkeys grow antlers?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Do the male donkeys grow antlers?
> 
> HJ


the rabbits do...


.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> the rabbits do...


That's a Jackalope for those who don't know....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

even rarer...

.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Long time since I've seen a Unibabit. They're pretty rare in this neck of the woods.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Long time since I've seen a Unibabit. They're pretty rare in this neck of the woods.
> 
> HJ


that might have been the one ya saw...


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't make any special trips to the PA store. And, leave that 10% off coupon at home. The coupon will not be honored and everything remaining in the showroom is 10% off the regular price.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Don't make any special trips to the PA store. And, leave that 10% off coupon at home. The coupon will not be honored and everything remaining in the showroom is 10% off the regular price.


yep, have to admit, sorely disappointing finding the hype was misleading.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welp, got my truck back, they did a great job, all early indications are the bandsaw is everything I had hoped it would be and the community appears to be back on track..

Hell, I got no complaints


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Wouldn't do ya no good to complain because nobody would listen if you catch my drift. >


----------

